# Sigma vs. M&P



## MattB

I've been looking at M&Ps an Walther P99s lately, but recently have handled and fired a few Sigmas. I can shoot very accurately with either a Sigma or M&P pistol (I prefer a heavy trigger and haven't had a chance to try the P99), and so am trying to decide if the M&P is worth about $200 more than the Sigma (new M&P40 is ~$500, new Sigma is ~$300). What, if anything, would make the M&P an overwhelmingly better choice?


----------



## unpecador

If you can shoot accurately with either then buy the less expensive one if money is an issue. Otherwise you could decide based on which one feels more comfortable.


----------



## Dsig1

Buy the Sigma and put the $200 toward your first 1000 rounds of ammo.


----------



## Baldy

I have both and the M&P and Sigma. I am very accurate with the M&P as it just feels so much more smoother than the Sigma. It's all personal choice when you get right down to it.


----------



## DevilsJohnson

If you shoot both well try and think of one thing about either that you like more and run with it.


----------



## Spartan

If it were me I would go with the M&P, just because I believe it will last forever and is higher quality...


----------



## TOF

I had that choice before me and chose the M&P. I am very happy with the M&P.


----------



## ImCrazy

I had a sigma it was reliable..... I shot it well, i got sick of the rough hard trigger pull. The M&P would be my choice, buy used to save a few bucks.


----------



## Teuthis

Choose the one you really want. They all work and you can drill yourself to proper skill with either of them. It is best to be happy with your choice, rather than having buyer's remorse. I have an M&P 9C in 9mm and I think it is quite a good shooter.


----------



## revolvers&w

What are the quality differences?


----------



## ORYGUN

*M&P*

I like my M&P so much I sold my Glock. Damn it feels good.


----------



## nighthawk74

ORYGUN said:


> I like my M&P so much I sold my Glock. Damn it feels good.


May I ask why? I ask only because I have been suggested by 2 or 3 people to try the M & P. I have a Glock 23 for work, but I am looking for a ccw, preferrably in 9 mm.


----------



## JeffWard

For Smith and Wesson, the Sigma is their "entry level" gun. A reliable, solid "work-horse" design, but crude.

Simpler heavier trigger, higher bore-axis (more muzzle flip with the same load), I believe most of the Sigmas are 16+1, and the M&Ps are 17+1. The M&P has the interchangable back-straps for better fit... better sights.

Between bore-axis, trigger, back-straps, and sights... I think an experienced shooter will more often pay the extra $200... I would.

Jeff


----------



## Fets25

I chose the M&P, put the large grips on and absolutely love the feel of it now. So being able to adapt the grip, while not vital is a good selling point to consider. If you like the grip/feel of the Sigma then it can be ignored. 

Let us know what you choose!


----------



## Lance0812

*Sigma vs M&P*

One topic not covered in the replies: The Sigma is warranteed for a year. The M&P is a lifetime warranty.
Makes it much easier to justify the extra dollars.


----------



## Deltaboy1984

Get the Sigma :smt1099


----------



## TheReaper

I own 2 M&P's and my wife bought me a Sigma 40 for Christmas. The Sigma is like a Yugo and the M&P is like a BMW. Buy the M&P.:smt033


----------



## dalesky

*Recommend the M&P*

I know I'm coming late to this party, but here's my nickel's worth:

According to my 'expert', a cop who is the armorer and weapons trainer for his department, the M&P is built to a higher standard. It is meant to be a reliable weapon for use by professionals. As such it is extremely well engineered, reasonably priced, and will shoot almost any cartridge with no problems. Also, it will continue shooting under conditions that the Sigma most likely will not. It is a workhorse gun, not an entry level one. Mine has been completely reliable from the first use. The grip inserts make it customizable and comfortable for most users. 
It is being used my a number of police departments now.


----------



## TheReaper

I'm taking back the Yugo comment the more I shoot the Sigma the more I like it.:smt023


----------



## whodat90

Lance0812 said:


> One topic not covered in the replies: The Sigma is warranteed for a year. The M&P is a lifetime warranty.
> Makes it much easier to justify the extra dollars.


http://www.smith-wesson.com/webapp/...catalogId=10001&content=24817&sectionId=10504

The Smith & Wesson Advantage™

In addition to providing some of the highest quality products available today, Smith & Wesson is committed to providing our customers with support and services second to none. When you purchase a Smith & Wesson handgun, you receive the Smith & Wesson Advantage™, comprised of four service features:

1. Lifetime Service Policy

We will repair any defect in material or workmanship without charge to the original purchaser for as long as you own the handgun.


----------



## Gregg1LE

I can't comment on the Sigma as I have never fired one, but my M & P 9c is an outstanding pistol and is a joy to shoot.


----------



## nelskc

I sold my Sigma shortly after buying it for a great deal. I just could not get passed the crappy trigger, and wasn't worth the effort to fix it. I sold it and bought a pretty nice .17hmr varmit rifle, and its much more fun than that so-so gun. If it's your first gun then its all you know, if you have a bunch of handguns already; it will just be a disappointment.


----------



## DevilsJohnson

JeffWard said:


> For Smith and Wesson, the Sigma is their "entry level" gun. A reliable, solid "work-horse" design, but crude.
> 
> Simpler heavier trigger, higher bore-axis (more muzzle flip with the same load), I believe most of the Sigmas are 16+1, and the M&Ps are 17+1. The M&P has the interchangable back-straps for better fit... better sights.
> 
> Between bore-axis, trigger, back-straps, and sights... I think an experienced shooter will more often pay the extra $200... I would.
> 
> Jeff


I put the slide of my G19 on my 40VE and it fit. To be told both slides would fit and lock in on either frame. If the mags would have been interchangeable they would have worked fine.Exactly I'd not think it's so crude without calling the entire design crude. With the exception of the trigger that they had to change after the court hoopla A Sigma and a Glock are almost exact copies. and I owned them both to make the comparison. Even got my Sigma trigger to 4.5-5.0 lb with a little polishing and a little slight of hand with springs.

I'm not saying it's better than the MP or anything for that matter. But I can say that it is a real good pistol. Smith will fix it as long as you own it. i sold two Glocks I had after buying it. I couldn't justify the money after getting the Smith.

And..I am a more experienced shooter.


----------



## paradis1142

I would get the M&P


----------



## Guest

nelskc said:


> I sold my Sigma shortly after buying it for a great deal. I just could not get passed the crappy trigger, and wasn't worth the effort to fix it.


Wasn't worth the effort to fix it? How easy do you want it to be??

I just sent my 9mm Sigma to LSG Manufacturing, the S&W warranty service center in Texas, to get the stiff/gritty trigger issue taken care of. They pay for priority overnight FedEx shipping _both_ ways and the cost to actually fix the problem... *$0.00!*

The address and website URL is right there in your owner's manual. As far as the lifetime warranty, if your serial number begins with three letters followed by four numbers, it has a lifetime warranty.

Happy Shooting!
Scott


----------



## Hoodie

My friend has a sigma, we shoot around with it alot!!! NO problems, feels smooth and is very accurate!!!


----------



## Almightyzappa

I had the same dilemma. I ended up paying the extra money for the M&P. I've since gone to the range and tried the sigma. I'm very happy with the choice I've made. The M&P feels more solid. To me it's just an all around better gun.


----------



## booger78z28

i got a sigma 40 for christmas, i didnt like the feel of the hard , not smooth trigger.

called the S&W warrenty center to see if they had any advice on a trigger mod that wouldnt void the warrenty.

they told me they they could do it under warrenty (no cost or shipping) and bring the trigger down from a 10lb to a 6-7 lb trigger and made it a lot smoother and lighter,.......i love it since then.

look on the back of your S&W warrenty brochure and find the texas center , call frank smith he really took care of me and the sigma and had it back to me within a week...:smt023


----------



## ZO6Vettever

It would depend on if you want a self defense or target gun. My neighbor has an M&P 9c and I a Sigma 9VE and we always shoot each others guns. His trigger is much lighter but I still shoot my Sigma as well as the M&P. I guess it's what you're used to. For every day carry I'll take the Sigma hands down. The M&P's trigger is too light for comfort without a safety for my liking. The Sigma is a SHTF gun and nobody will be noticing the 10# trigger at that time.


----------



## TheReaper

I shoot a M&P 40 and a Sigma 40 and the M&P wins hands down in my book.
I put a Pachmayr "slip on " grip on the Sigma and for some reason it shoots a lot better now even with the shity trigger.


----------



## saratj1

*old thread*

i know t7-his isnt exactly what was asked and it may be a trigger thing but my sigma has a lightened trigger but i shot alternated shooting one day between an xd 40 and my sigma 9 and was able to hold a 6-7in group with the sigma and was able to hold 4-5 in group with the xd (from 10yards) . and about the trigger where the xd is simply click feeling the sigma is pull click. i mention this because i imagine the xd and m&p are similiar as far as accuracy is concerned. im not an experienced shooter by any means nor am i really familiar with either gun, and this was shooting the best i could freestanding


----------



## DevilsJohnson

booger78z28 said:


> i got a sigma 40 for christmas, i didnt like the feel of the hard , not smooth trigger.
> 
> called the S&W warrenty center to see if they had any advice on a trigger mod that wouldnt void the warrenty.
> 
> they told me they they could do it under warrenty (no cost or shipping) and bring the trigger down from a 10lb to a 6-7 lb trigger and made it a lot smoother and lighter,.......i love it since then.
> 
> look on the back of your S&W warrenty brochure and find the texas center , call frank smith he really took care of me and the sigma and had it back to me within a week...:smt023


That's the key. you bring that pull down some and all of a sudden the Sigma has no trouble keeping up with a lot of other higher priced weapons. Even without it you can get used to it but it really is like another weapon if you can get some of that huge pull worked out. I still say the Sigma is one of the more underrated weapons out there.


----------



## bigben09

I'm going with the M&P, based on feel


----------

